# Where can I catch Snakeheads



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

I want to try and target Snakeheads. I live in Chesterfield Co. Virginia and would like to have a few suggestions on where to do a bit of Snakehead fishing. Everything I read tells me they are great taisting fish so I want to try them.
The closer to Richmond the better yall, but I will do a road trip if needed. Any tackle help would be great aswell.

Thanks 
Loki


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

bump for interest


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like they are more prevalent in the Potomac River. Here is a link to a map showing the locations that they are being caught. http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/snakehead_map.pdf


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I know they have caught some in Swift Creek resivour in the past. Not sure how prevalent they are though.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

carl0512 said:


> Looks like they are more prevalent in the Potomac River. Here is a link to a map showing the locations that they are being caught. http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/snakehead_map.pdf


Yea everything I have heard is that they are up in the Potomac and in ponds and creeks in Maryland. I haven't heard of them being real aboundant in VA. I don't know about Swift Creek, I know there are bowfins in that lake and they look alike. If you look in the Maryland forums their is a long thread on snakeheads.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

I know there are bowfins in there too, but there were a couple confirmed snakehead catches. This was a few years ago.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Check out " captmikestarrett ". He has many posts in the boating board catching the Snakeheads. :beer:


----------



## coontail (Jan 11, 2012)

check out whackfactoroutdoors. they will be having a tournament the 1st weekend in june this year.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary aka Duck Pond is my fav snakehead spot. Take 95 N. to GW Parkway S. (last exit before the 14th St. Bridge), take the first pull off on the right. Waders suggested.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

1fishinmusician said:


> Roaches Run Waterfowl Sanctuary aka Duck Pond is my fav snakehead spot. Take 95 N. to GW Parkway S. (last exit before the 14th St. Bridge), take the first pull off on the right. Waders suggested.


Spot on info


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

is there room to put a canoe or sit on top kayak in?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Loki said:


> is there room to put a canoe or sit on top kayak in?


Yep. You'd have to approach the parking lot from the southbound lanes of the GW Parkway, though (the entrance/exit is one way only). After you park, you can offload and walk through the brush to the water. The shoreline nearest the parking lot is shallow and sandy so launching a yak is pretty easy.


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

what is a good bait or lure for the snakehead? an how ?to fish it?


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

I wrote DGIF about if there are snakeheads near Swiftcreek and below is the email I had gotten. If your looking for snakeheads plan on heading up to the Potomac. 

I was forwarded your email in regards to your questions/concerns about possible northern snakeheads in Swift Creek Reservoir.

Swift Creek Reservoir has a limited population of bowfins. Bowfin are native to Virginia and can be found throughout most of the eastern half of the state. Some river drainages and lakes have greater bowfin populations than others. Swift Creek Reservoir has a decent chain pickerel population as well. The reservoir has yielded record catches of citation-sized pickerel the last few years. 

What fishing forums have you read about snakeheads? Has anyone posted a picture of their catch?

Many anglers have thought they have caught a snakehead only to find out they caught a bowfin.

At this time, the Northern Snakehead population within Virginia is still concentrated within the Potomac River and all of the freshwater tributaries. Recent migrations of snakeheads during extreme high water events have allowed limited numbers of fish to move further down the Potomac River. These fish are then pinched within the freshwater edges of the upper tributaries when the salt water wedge returns during the late summer time frame.


Have a good day
Scott Herrmann
DGIF Fisheries Biologist
Region 1, District 1
3801 John Tyler Memorial Highway
Charles City, VA 23030
(804) 829-6580 ext. 129


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

DGIF Fisheries Biologist also told me there were no Cottonmouths south of the James River.........hahahahahaha they ain't got a clue..


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Snakeheads will hit just about any bass lure, cranks & spinners seem to work best for me. No cottonmouths eh, a few years ago we found a dead 5 footer on the bank of the Potomac just south of Belle Haven Marina, someone had shot it.


----------

